# Do You Name Your Mice?



## Tikmio

Do you? I name ALL my mice. But I keep less than 20, so it's easier to name than if I had 100, lol. Sometimes I wish I didn't get so attached, because it's hard when they die, but how can you not have your heart snatched by your favorite color mousie?!


----------



## Shadowrunner

I name all the mice that present names.
I don't name babies until they are 2 weeks out of weaning.
The ones that express too little personality to have name pop put at me get ...
descriptions.

Like one of my mice that died in the fire..her name was redheart because she was a pied red mouse
with a huge heart marking on her flank.

Or the only male that survived was named pheonix.

Litters with babies that look too similar to tell apart get named after native plants like softrush or feather bells.

How do you name them?


----------



## PPVallhunds

I normaly name my siamese after i decide to keep them, also been working on a photo pedigree so i can see who the line is progressing, but i dont name the foxes as they are show mice so any who are not good enough to show.breed must go and if i named them it would be too hard.


----------



## mousery_girl

I have 22 at the moment and I have a list when I name then, anything from Muddy to Rocky road. Although I'm having a cake fase anyone belonging to Rocky Road's blood lines has to be called something like Cookie monster  can we hear all your names! I LOVE names here's mine if you can be bothered to read  
Rocky road
Guienea
Soprano
Milo
Cookie Monster
Frisbe
Alfie
Cloud 9
Misty
Bambi
Tango
Velvet
Sugar
Pepper
Kiss
Alto
Fudge
Squirrel
Flicker
Spice
Chloe
Rosett


----------



## Frizzle

I usually name mice young so I can track them, it's usually the first name that pops into my head. Feeders don't get names until they are grown up, and are usually designated by color and number BL1, AG2, DV3, etc... until then. Certain lines sometimes get a theme. Banded mice often get something pertaining to their stripe/s if it something unique, here's my currently named list:
Crisps, Waldo, Bro, Double Stuff, Selena, Sepia, Splash, Gandalf, Anais, Ms. Mopet, Missy, Cup and a Half, Double Shot, Patches, AE.

Not very creative, but I find I can't change names once something has popped up in my head. : /


----------



## Laigaie

I name all my keepers, which means I don't name them until I'm certain they're staying around, and then I only make myself decide on one before they're bred. I name more as a method of tracking genetics and such than as a personality thing, but it really depends.

We've got Pumpkin, Yucca, Cranberry, Vodka, Bailey, Kahlua, Bombay, Malibu, Cumin, Canna, Ahipa who all have names. I've also got a good few more keepers who haven't been named yet. Since they don't need names until they're bred, it can be quite a while until I actually get around to deciding on something and writing it down. There are also some non-keeper adults at current, who won't be named until they go to their new home.


----------



## Tikmio

LOL, Cup and a Half. Cute  Also, RedHeart is beautiful  How lucky to get a _red mouse_ with a heart pied! So sorry you lost her though 

I started to try to name all my mice starting with S. Didn't really work out though, because you have to name them something that is well, _them!_ I sort of name randomly and no cool patterns like naming after cake ( :lol: ).

I had Start, mostly because she could not stop running, lol. RIP.

Those are the meece I miss. RIP. Here's the living list!

Cookie. - Mock choc pied.
Jerry. - Self blue (tan?).
McKenzie. - (Chocolate?) variegated.
Shizu. - Black pied tan.
Pepper. - Self lilac?
SnowPatch. - Blue (variegated?).
Stride. - Pied argente.
Lily. - Pied recessive yellow.
Karlie. - PEW.
Minnie. - Pied argente.
Frannie. - Self recessive yellow.


----------



## windyhill

I name all of them that stay with me.
if Im iffy, I give them a number,lol.


----------



## littlelovesmousery

All of mine have names, but are also assigned a numerical number that indicates when they were born & who their parents were. I use the same system for my pigeons & its similar to the system used on our cattle. Right now I've got so few that the numbers aren't necessary but I feel its important to keep meticulous records from the very beginning so 20 years from now I can see where my bloodlines started out. I currently have Forge, Anvil, Sassy & Sonja plus 3 un-named "wild" house mice that were dragged in as fuzzies by my cat that I ended up raising.


----------



## Velvet_Meece

Can't say i've named a mouse for many years since i had them as pets as a youngster.

When i bred rats, most of my adults had names, but just don't feel the urge to name mice, i consider it bad luck really. Once you name something, you develop an emotional attachment and more often than not something goes wrong... so i try to avoid it altogether. I still do on occasion develop an attachment to individuals but i'm never pining for poor old Sparky when he's gone!


----------



## LUX

All of mine have names.
All ours pets have names no matter what animal they are


----------



## Serena

none of mine has a name. I'm simply not creative enough. The three legged buck might get named "triple" if I decide to have him neutered and keep him, but atm thats it.


----------



## Cordane

Every animal,except my goldfish(I have about 20 red comets), have names. Even all our cows do. They have to for showing purposes and for rego and DNA tests.


----------



## Seafolly

I haven't named a rodent since 2009.  I think my heart got a little too shattered after the deaths of a particular pair of rats and the last two boys that followed just...didn't get names. Nothing fit and I didn't really dwell on it. I have four adult mice and only one has a name. It's not a conscious decision either and it's not like she's a favourite.

With my 3 babies I'm still dwelling a little on who to keep, but even the one I'm certain about keeping I've yet to name. I'm sure someone could psychoanalyze that.


----------



## Jack Garcia

My mice aren't pets, but livestock. Some have names, but most don't.


----------



## We Love Mouse

I named all of my 14 mice + other animals at home. My mice are also my pet, and because I don't have that many, it is simpler to say their name than "_the agouti one with head spot_" or something. I might stop naming them though when there are too many to remember lol.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox

Every animal I have except for two (a rescue frog and rescue squirrel) are named. So that's 24 animals. Lol.

As for my mice, I would name them even if I had more but I currently have 6.

Saskia (Dark mock chocolate, some sort of spotting gene, doe)
Emera (Long haired mock chocolate, doe)
Bella (PEW, doe)
Sophie (Black, doe)
Isabella (RY either brindle or splash, doe)
Augustus (agouti, buck)

I have a wet erase marker that I use to write names directly onto the tanks, along with the gender and color of each mouse. Helps when I go out of town and such.


----------



## MojoMouse

I name all my bucks. For the first couple of years when I started breeding, I called them Harold. I got sick of that, and like a bit of variety, so now all my boys are called Earnest.

I don't name the does - even the ones I keep as pets, and the retired breeding girls that I have living out their natural lives. I don't know why. There's a couple I'm really fond of. But they are also nameless.

The last girls I named were before I was a breeder, and had 5 female pets. They were called ****** and Specks (the inseparable pals), Dot (my fave), Patch and Sooty. I loved these mice.


----------



## Fraction

All of my mice are pets, and have names. But even if I considered mine livestock as opposed to pets, I would still name them for identification purposes; to me, a name would be superior to a number, and you need *some* form of ID.

I've got:
Kinkajou - F, champagne tan [show type]
Mozart - F, ct [show type]
Tosca - F, ct [show type]
Flower - F, ct [show type]
Wheatley - M, chocolate/white [pet type].

My girls are named after meerkats on Meerkat Manor, and my boy is named after a Portal 2 character.


----------



## Cordane

Fraction said:


> My girls are named after meerkats on Meerkat Manor


I knew I recognized those names from somewhere. Super cute


----------



## Whurmy

I do, but I'm a keeper. :') I know that when I am a breeder in the future, I'll still name my mice.


----------



## Meese

Breeder! I call all my albino white females big mamma. Idk why  then theres batman and despereux. The rest remain unnamed


----------



## Whurmy

Meese said:


> Breeder! I call all my albino white females big mamma. Idk why  then theres batman and despereux. The rest remain unnamed


"Here, big mama! No, not you. You're big mama two."


----------



## Meese

XP basically lol


----------



## Pamplemousse

I used to breed blues who were pretty much all identical so weren't named.

Now I just have 3 pet does: Shelley, Ellis and Elizabeth


----------

